# WTS Camelbak ACU Paterend BFM.



## DA SWO (Apr 15, 2014)

Camelbak BFM for $100.00, used for 6 months then tossed into my equipment bag.
295 plus to buy this from a dealer.


----------



## DA SWO (May 9, 2014)

Bump.


----------

